# I think there is a new trend forming...



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

More and more manufacturers are stepping forward to tell us where their ingredients are sourced from  I think this is huge.

The Honest Kitchen has done this for a while. I really think I'm going to transition the boys to this full time. I announced to DH once we are done with the kibble we have on hand, I'm switching them to wet food-well THK is wet once you re hydrate it. In my opinion it is better than any wet food out there and slightly less expensive than most premium wet foods anyway.

All Natural Dog Food | Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Like Homemade Pet Food

Info about their ingredients: 
All Natural Pet Food Ingredients | Human Grade Dog Food | The Honest Kitchen

And now, Natura pet products, which I have never taken much notice of, is starting to do the same  

Where Do Our Ingredients Come From? - See Beyond the Bag

I like this, I hope it continues.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

My three really hate the honest kitchen.............but they tried the sojo's and actually ate it!!!! plus I got some samples of the fromm kibble and they ate that as well. What are your thoughts on Sojo's ?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like sojos, it does not impress me as much as the honest kitchen but I still think it's a good food. Another one I hear great things about is grandma lucy's. My boys enjoy the cookies they make, and yes, I have eaten one  they are great! Tasted like a regular cookie to me, it was the pumpkin and honey I believe? I'm too lazy to get up and look at the bag.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I got samples of grandma lucy's but havent tried it out yet. What puzzles me is why they like the sojo's but not the honest kitchen???????


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> I got samples of grandma lucy's but havent tried it out yet. What puzzles me is why they like the sojo's but not the honest kitchen???????


No idea, did you try more than one flavor? Mine loved it, then stopped eating it, then loved it again? Heh..dogs....


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

no I got just one sample of it!!! mine are very very picky  but thanks for your input on this! I find your blogs and posts very helpful!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Grandma Lucy's didn't work for one of my dogs. London lost so much weight on it, it was scary. I was expecting both of them to drop a little weight initially which is very common, but London never gained any weight back. I increased her food by almost double and it didn't make a difference. I really wanted to love Grandma Lucy's but it just didn't work for us. And, it is very very potato-heavy.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> Grandma Lucy's didn't work for one of my dogs. London lost so much weight on it, it was scary. I was expecting both of them to drop a little weight initially which is very common, but London never gained any weight back. I increased her food by almost double and it didn't make a difference. I really wanted to love Grandma Lucy's but it just didn't work for us. And, it is very very potato-heavy.


Did you ever try Sojos? I tried grandma Lucy's tonight and mixed my homecook meal with it.........they ate it I was shocked and these guys are picky


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree Shelly. I hope the trend continues. We love THK too. Gustave eats anything, really, so it's not saying much. But we love how it's a wet food but not messy to store and handle.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I really like The Honest Kitchen! Obi went gaga over it the first day and then the excitement quickly wore off. He will eat it if I spoon-feed him though~! *sheesh* I really think he prefers his meals less messy. Obi is a grazer...few bites here and there so I have to sit there with him when I give him THK because I don't like the idea of it just sitting out all day since it's technically dehydrated raw.

I hope more and more companies up their standards


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

I tried THK's one of the green stuff...I don't remember the name, but it didn't recieve much welcome from my dog. I still think it's good food though!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Great Posts--I Learn so much here. going to look into some of these.*
*I Better get new glasses first. Last week when i got Yogi A New Bag Of His Wellness,Small Breed Puppy food,I Really goofed up. Poor Little Guy has been eating, The Weight Control One. Which by no means does he need.*
*I Felt so bad--i didnt notice it untill yesterday.*

*Yogi Sure didnt seem to mind-he loved it--I Felt so bad. Nickee in Pa**


----------

